# Erection vs Woman



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

My wife came home yesterday and I began to playfully peck on her cheeks and say how much I missed her. As I played around and told her she was beautiful and how much I want her, she joked back, "How do I know?" Well, I reached her hand down and she can physically touch my "wanting her". Whether it be a quickie, love, or even meaningless sex, whatever, the point is, my body physically wants her, she sees it, feels it, and knows it. Simple because I am a man, probably. Predictable, for sure. My body and instincts have picked this girl to pass on my dna and I have submitted myself to the power of her existence. She gets to know this whenever she wants. Even if it's teasing me, she knows I will respond. My body has never rejected her, I have never not submitted to her sexual prowess.


How can I see a woman wants me physically? I know some will say her wetness, her lips, her nipples getting fuller, or other small details, but on my wife, this isn't the case. Either she has never wanted me, or physically, her body doesn't respond the way others do. She is wetter depending on the time of month, her lips and nipples will get full while we have intercourse, but before? No. I have nothing tangible or comparible to my erection. 

I have this undying desire to be wanted, the same way I want my wife. I want her to initiate. I want her to eyeball me. I want her to need me.

How can I see my wife wants me? How can I see her instincts that she wants to pass on her dna with me? 

Acceptance of the erection. -- I know that sounds corny and chauvinistic.

Her acceptance of my physical change that she created, is my way to see what she already saw.

Rejection does a lot more harm than most women think. This isn't circle yes or no if you like me anymore, but even then, if you circled no, we were destroyed.


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

Okay... so is there a question in there?

You are saying you don't believe your wife wants you since you see no physical signs like an erection?

How about does she easily agree to have sex with you? Seem eager, enthusiastic, a willing partner?

That might be the best answer.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

physical signs? Dunno, but I think you have to look for behaviors...

and dont forget, most women have to be put in the mood.... mine does not walk around wet... but I sure as hell can make her wet...


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you for your response itmatters. I believe my post was a weird form of poetry, like a perverted picasso.

Me and my wife talked about this yesterday right after she felt me. We didn't have sex because I didn't even want sex. I just thought it was interesting that my body responds to her and she can always know, "look how much he wants me/needs me/loves me/desires me." I kissed her more and flirted with her, but no matter how much I tried, I never got a real, physical response that she was as in love as I am. I assume, the only way she could ever show me, is to accept what she created. 

It sounds dumb, I know, but for me, it showed how important it is for a woman to not reject her lover. That is her physical way to show everything we've already shown, when we submitted ourselves to the idea of being with them (even if subconsciously).


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

Depending on the TOM, like Aristotle pointed out... I can be embarrassingly wet all on my own with no arousal at all. Quite annoying really.

So if you've got a hard-on she needs to accept what she created (being your hard-on) by having some sort of sex?


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

I convinced my wife that my morning erection was because I had slept next to a sultry goddess who I wanted with my every fibre. She bought that line for about 10 years.

Your erection means you are horny. Nothing poetic about that and if you were with someone else you would get the same. Testosterone + woman = erection.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

johnnycomelately said:


> I convinced my wife that my morning erection was because I had slept next to a sultry goddess who I wanted with my every fibre. She bought that line for about 10 years.
> 
> Your erection means you are horny. Nothing poetic about that and if you were with someone else you would get the same. Testosterone + woman = erection.


I cannot get erect off a porn and prior to meeting my wife, I had troubles getting an erection. A few missed opportunities because I did not feel the connection. I never really went after the quick cheap thrill, I needed the bond.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Not every erection means you're horny, does it? Hubs says his gets randomly hard for no reason. 

My nipples get hard when I get aroused. But other than that, he doesn't know i want him unless I tell him...or he just jumps me.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I think this is more about Aristotle wanting some sign, some faint clue, that his wife finds him desirable.

Or, since I want to see that from my wife, I could be projecting.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

How I know my wife wants me.

She watches me.

When I`m getting out of the shower or getting dressed I can see her watching me out of the corner of my eye and she`s not looking at my face.

She touches me.

Sitting together she`ll slide her hand up and down the inside of my thigh unconsciously under the table.

She`s almost always got a hand on me somewhere some way.

The clothes she compliments me on and the situations in which she does so.

Yesterday we went to a water park, I was wearing a pair of gym shorts that I don`t usually swim in.

When I got out of the water and walked towards her I was unaware that the light fabric of the shorts had molded to my body making my package quite noticeable.
I was unaware until I noticed she was staring at me with a little smile on her face and again, she wasn`t looking at my face.
When I got to her she said "I love those shorts".
These are a beat up old pair of gym shorts she`s never commented on before that aren`t flattering at all unless of course they`re soaked to your package.

When wearing a button down shirt walking towards her again she doesn`t look me in the eyes she`s looking at my chest through the opening of the shirt.
When I get within her reach she always reaches out her fingers to run them through my chest hair, under the shirt to brush a nipple while I kiss her.

She does this with certain clothes that show off my chest, ass and yes...my bulge.

When we were first dating she used to check my package so often that I once closed my eyes and asked "What color are my eyes?" she didn`t know.
Now she tells me that whenever she does check out my bulge the first thing that pops in her head is "Brown" (My eye color)

She just shows a consistent sexual interest in me like this.

That`s how I know.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

You could look at the body posture, the way she moves around you, and perhaps.. the look in her eyes. I know my H tells me that all these show him I want him but he emphasizes on the fact that .. I have this "look" in my eyes that lets him know. As far as nipples getting hard and such.. well that happens when it's cold too ya know... doesn't necessarily mean she's horny lol... oh and my H gets erections when he's gotta piss ..>_> so... yeah...


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

That Girl, every erection does not mean, have sex with it. In fact, the erection that sparked this thread did not get "sexed". I will get a semi erections numerous times a day with my wife, but we do not usually do "spontaneous" because we have kids. It's wasn't about every erection.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Tac, I read your reply like it was poetry. Gaia, I have the look, the touching, the watching.... these are all things we (me and my wife) share.

If my wife looked, touched, and eyed me (like I do her), it would mean she wanted me right? If she wanted me, she could have me. This loops back to what I was originally saying.

Unless the look, the touching, the watching, was all a fascade. How can you know she really wants you?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, someone said something about erections mean being turned on and I was just wondering if that was true.  

Most women who want a man make it pretty clear.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

that_girl said:


> Well, someone said something about erections mean being turned on and I was just wondering if that was true.
> 
> Most women who want a man make it pretty clear.


My GF makes her desire to me clear through her actions, not by a visible physical sign. But I'm good with that. Seeing her walk out of the washroom naked is a pretty good sign that someone's getting lucky... . Or if I come home, and she's got our waterproof blanket spread out on the bed, I know what she's been thinking about all day...

Plus she's almost always wet... Never met someone like that before.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Unless the look, the touching, the watching, was all a fascade. How can you know she really wants you?


Her verbalizing it?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Waterproof blanket? What y'all do in there!  LOL! Awesome.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

If I wasn't lazy and on my way out the door from the office, I'd post the lyrics from Extreme's "More Than Words" Gaia.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Well sorry but there isn't much else a woman can do to express her desire for her man.. lol. Not every womans body responds to her beloved on a visual level such as your own does with your wife.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

that_girl said:


> Waterproof blanket? What y'all do in there!  LOL! Awesome.


In the "Is sex messy?" thread... My answer should have been "YES PLEASE!!!". . My GF is a squirter, about half the time. The other half, she's just really really wet. Either way is good for me! 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, I don't know what you want a woman to do physically to show she wants you. Words and body language. 

We don't present our butts like apes. Although, it's not a bad idea.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Well sorry but there isn't much else a woman can do to express her desire for her man.. lol. Not every womans body responds to her beloved on a visual level such as your own does with your wife.


She expresses her desire by taking the erection. Ying and yang. It's what makes a woman so special.


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

Note to self. Grab spouse's c0ck whenever he gets a chubby.

Got it.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> She expresses her desire by taking the erection. Ying and yang. It's what makes a woman so special.


Oook so ... you want your wife to grab your dong more to express her attraction? Sorry I was a little confused.. well am confused with what your asking. I had assumed you were wanting a woman to express her desire for a man by her body reacting in a visual way.. such as when you get an erection when your around her. You have my head going in circles here trying to figure out if your asking or telling???


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

that_girl said:


> We don't present our butts like apes. Although, it's not a bad idea.


I`ve seen you do it!

Well, not YOU exactly but you as in women, girly people.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Oook so ... you want your wife to grab your dong more to express her attraction? Sorry I was a little confused.. well am confused with what your asking. I had assumed you were wanting a woman to express her desire for a man by her body reacting in a visual way.. such as when you get an erection when your around her. You have my head going in circles here trying to figure out if your asking or telling???


It was something random I typed with no real purpose. I was trying to be artsy and different.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> It was something random I typed with no real purpose. I was trying to be artsy and different.


lol ok.. :smthumbup:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I totally present my ass to Hubs. Did I drop something right here in front of you? Here, let me pick that up. :lol: 

I can't always tell when Hubs has a chubby. I'ma just keep my hand on his crotch 24/7. He says he wakes up at night and I'm cupping his junk :rofl: So, I'm pretty close to 24/7.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

That girl, you have the very long and happy marriage already figured out. Not just from these posts, but all thr posts from you I have read. Always somewhat edgy and undying loyalty to the thngs your hubby does.


----------



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

As a woman, the only physical cues I give off are body language... a look, cuddling up close on the couch, reaching out for a touch, or squirming in my seat. Sometimes, I don't necessarily show much body language; I just start visualizing fantasies. Plus, it's not like anyone can tell i'm getting wet unless they're looking at my naked crotch.

My advice, don't be paranoid just because you can't SEE that she's horny.
Try ASKING, and if you're worried that she might not be completely honest with an answer, you two have much deeper problems that need to be addressed.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Aristotle said:


> That girl, you have the very long and happy marriage already figured out. Not just from these posts, but all thr posts from you I have read. Always somewhat edgy and undying loyalty to the thngs your hubby does.


Not really! I just take it day by day and choose to be the most awesome I can be.

I learn a TON from this board and put it into effect.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

I second that..I luv that_girl & her relationship  It's refreshing! Hell, I HAVE flashed my a$$ many a time to show my interest!

Aristotle- I think I picked up what you were saying immediately in this thread~ it seemed more rhetorical & thought provoking, than questioning..
I enjoy the topic. 

Accepting my man's erection is certainly the best way to show I'm aroused, accepting & wanting him.
I'm commenting because I ran into this very topic with my H this morning-

We had an argument over something, he was at fault- we smoothed things over & came to an understanding..he became very loving & touchy & thanked me for forgiving him-
He got hard~ I accepted him/showed him that I'm ready to be open with him, because I forgave him.

Afterward, he told me he wasn't sure if I'd be down for making love after such an argument, but when I pressed against him firmly, he knew I would accept his advances.
So for this woman, what you say, is very true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Karma really got it.


----------

